# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Increase Visualization power

## imda1

Hey guys,

This is a tutorial on how to visualize in detail. BB, exams are over, finally, so I got to post this.

First, you must understand, you must never force yourself to visualize. It is a thing that takes time to be able to do, and forcing yourself doesn't speed up the process.

Now, for the tutorial:

1. Remember your room. Or your home. You should be able to see it clearly (not detailed, but clear - not blurred). If not, look around your home untill you can remember it and imagine it clearly. Because of this, you have taken your first step in visualization, via the crutch of your memoriies.

2. Now, look at something very simple, not detailed. look at it for as long as you can. Now, try remembering it with all the details. This will create gluons in your brain to help visualization. Do this everyday for 10 minutes. After a month, go to the next step.

3. Have you ever played Tic Tac Toe? Well, now you will play it in your mind, against yourself ( or your subconscious). First, relax on your bed. When you feel the pleasant feeling to drifting of to sleep, start playing. This relaxation increases your visual ability. Do this for a week everyday for 10 minutes.

4. Now, play the game when you are awake. This exercise will help you keep visual detail in your mind, and manipulation of it.

5. Do this all the time. Every time you are free.

6. Now, look at a spoon from all the sides. In your mind, watch the spoon in 3d and rotate it from all sides. This will increase your 3d visualization, and detail manipulation.

7. Play Tic Tac Toe again, but rotate the board with every move. 

8. Play chess in your mind. (BB's speciality, I haven't got to this point, but I can safely say only masters do that, and we don't need that level of visualization skills for lucid dreaming)

YOU MUST FOLLOW ALL THE STEPS (except the last one) FOR THIS TO WORK.

I'd love feedback.

iMda1

----------


## Sivason

Good stuff. That would work. 

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## FryingMan

There is no spoon.

----------


## Tukanih

Good steps  :smiley:  These are some of the same exercises as the basics on learning Scrying. Though clearly in your own words...good job  :smiley:

----------


## imda1

Scrying? Have you succeeded in it?

----------


## StephL

Hm - that sounds a heck of a lot of effort.
I just started out simple image-streaming and find it quite promising already. I guess, I will keep that up first like for 15 min. a day and for ten days and see, where that brings me to! There's a thread on it also - but it needs a proper description, which I might add once in a blue moon: http://www.dreamviews.com/lounge/136...ml#post2097585
Thanks for sharing!

----------


## FryingMan

I'd be interesting in reading more about image streaming.

This might be what I'm doing when recording my dreams on my voice recorder app: visualize the recalled dream scenes and describe them in voice.

I don't know about a lot of effort -- I think the more effort you put in to making your brain visualize better the better the results will be in LDing.   LDing takes effort I think....at least for us non-naturals.

----------


## Meskhetyw

Great post.

I find kasina meditation works well for visualization and concentration at the same time. A brief description here:

https://home.comcast.net/~turning.po...ina/kasina.pdf

A simple example of blue (scaled down):


The specific dimensions and outline make it a great object for a retinal image, and also for visualization when your brain adapts, and you can work up to more complex images after.

----------


## obmij

I think this method came from "Ophiel."

I used to create and place a "safe" occult image in about 6 locations starting from my bed and moving out (through the house).

I'd spend 30-40 minutes each evening standing in each locale and focusing on the image, my peripheral vision and all details at each "station."

After about a month, I'd begin visualizing each station from my bed.  

Before long, I was 'traveling' to each location in my astral body and then returning to bed.

FREAKED my first wife out once as she was going for a midnight bathroom walk and saw my figure (luminescence) in the hallway.

A year or so after that, (she was in Thailand and I was in Saudi) I visited her. She was in the waking state and I was in an OBE. She was talking with a friend and they both noticed me (or rather noticed "something" shimmering near them.)  

Later, I told her what conversation she had had and she got a bit upset with me.  She asked me to cease and desist, so I did and was careful to practice well away from her after that.

----------

